# Anyone drink hard cider?



## stashu (Aug 12, 2006)

We always seem to buy apples and apple cider at this time of year and I was wondering if anyone had any experience with "hard cider".

I'd like to try some but I don't want to just buy anything without some recommendations first.

I'm not looking for high alcohol content only as much as I'm looking for good taste with a little kick.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

My girlfriend and i both enjoy Woodchuck cider. Its about $7 a 6-pack, It has a rich apple flavor, the only draw back is the high level of carbonation!!! But not bad. Let me know what kinds you try.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

I've always enjoyed Woodchuck, as well as Hornsby's. They've got that sweet taste, but still finish like a beer. If you really want the good stuff, though, get yourself some Strongbow. It won't disappoint.


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

I really like Wyders, although it is a little sweet. They have multiple flavors as well, the pear cider is really good. 

Hornsby's is pretty good as well.


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

1. Spanish Peaks black dog is my favorate
2. Ace Pear Cider
3. Cider Jack
4. Seven Sisters


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

Strongbow is a nice one too.
its nice and dry and crisp.
I don't know if you can get it here in the states, we picked some up in Canada last summer.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Haven't had it for years, but if I remember correctly I would NOT recommend Cider Jack.
Woodchuck Cider is good, don't think I ever tried many more than those.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Dickens makes the best.

My lii sweetie likes 7 up n hard Dickens cider. 


Any other Bob and Tom fans?


----------



## Vanderburgh (Aug 9, 2006)

I would definately recommend Strongbows. I actually make my own in the fall, and primed with maple syrup. Very nice...


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

I have tried the hornsby's crisp apple cider. My wife liked it and I thought It had a good flavor for something a little better than a wine cooler, it got too sweet a little over half way through.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

sgresso said:


> Strongbow is a nice one too.
> its nice and dry and crisp.
> I don't know if you can get it here in the states, we picked some up in Canada last summer.


I pick it up here in Georgia from time to time.

Whatever you do, though, don't get *K*. It is teh gross.


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

I do not know if it is new but it just showed up in my area and is real good It is an Irish cider called Magnus. Real popular in the summer. More people drinking it than Guinness when I left town a month ago.

T


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Magners!! It's not bad... I recommend trying to find a local 'press' or brewer and get proper fresh cider. nothing beats proper fresh cider.


----------



## Big Dawg (Sep 1, 2006)

For a nice change of pace, I like cider. Although, too many can really give me a headache in the morning due to the high sugar content. If you aven't tried a snakebite before, I recommend trying one! Although you can use Guiness, I usually opt for Harp, along with Strongbow. All I can say is hmmmmm.... good!!


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Fluffmeister said:


> Dickens makes the best.
> 
> My lii sweetie likes 7 up n hard Dickens cider.
> 
> Any other Bob and Tom fans?


I prefer the dicken cider box.....but the can is good too :r

I drink the Hornsby, but have had the Woodchuck and it is good too. I am not a beer drinker, so these provide a nice alternative. Will have to try and find some Strongbow.


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

Lumpold said:


> Magners!! It's not bad... I recommend trying to find a local 'press' or brewer and get proper fresh cider. nothing beats proper fresh cider.


That sounds awesome. Do you know of any in Norfolk or Suffolk. You don't sound as if you really care for the Magners? My Pub runs out constantly. I drink a few ciders here and there but I prefer my Guinness and Cask Ales. I would like to try A proper fresh cider though.

T


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

Big Dawg said:


> For a nice change of pace, I like cider. Although, too many can really give me a headache in the morning due to the high sugar content. If you aven't tried a snakebite before, I recommend trying one! Although you can use Guiness, I usually opt for Harp, along with Strongbow. All I can say is hmmmmm.... good!!


:tpd: , love snakebites.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

partagaspete said:


> That sounds awesome. Do you know of any in Norfolk or Suffolk. You don't sound as if you really care for the Magners? My Pub runs out constantly. I drink a few ciders here and there but I prefer my Guinness and Cask Ales. I would like to try A proper fresh cider though.
> 
> T


Magners has been round for years now, Stronbow Sirius as well, just magners got the slick marketing campaign out first. I would drink it over Dry Blackthorn, Strongbow, K and the like, but I prefer fresh scrumpy, tastes like apple juice with a kick if made right

These guys in Norfolk have a good rep:
http://www.crones.co.uk/index.html

This would be a good example of what you can make at home really easily...


----------



## TU09 (Mar 26, 2006)

Go down to the local farmers market and pick up some unpasturized cider, take off the cap, and let it naturally ferment in a cool, dark place. I grew up on this stuff and can't imagine why anyone would buy the bottled, overly processed stuff found in supermarkets.

You end up with a slightly higher alcohol content than beer. In my opinnion, all this unnecessary sh!t many companies / people do to make cider is just pure foolishness. My great grandfather used to keep a barrell of the stuff around. A couple months after harvest you had good hard cider and after a thorough freeze you had something close to apple brandy if you siphoned out the unfrozen liquid.

:al


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

After a long day snowboarding nothing beats warm apple cider with a little Capt Morgans to warm you back up. Yummmm!


----------



## stashu (Aug 12, 2006)

TU09 said:


> Go down to the local farmers market and pick up some unpasturized cider, take off the cap, and let it naturally ferment in a cool, dark place. I grew up on this stuff and can't imagine why anyone would buy the bottled, overly processed stuff found in supermarkets.
> 
> You end up with a slightly higher alcohol content than beer. In my opinnion, all this unnecessary sh!t many companies / people do to make cider is just pure foolishness. My great grandfather used to keep a barrell of the stuff around. A couple months after harvest you had good hard cider and after a thorough freeze you had something close to apple brandy if you siphoned out the unfrozen liquid.
> 
> :al


Now you're talkin my language. That's what I'm looking for, no carbonation, no pasturization, just raw, unadulturated Cida!

How long should this forment?


----------



## TU09 (Mar 26, 2006)

stashu said:


> Now you're talkin my language. That's what I'm looking for, no carbonation, no pasturization, just raw, unadulturated Cida!
> 
> How long should this forment?


It will probably be as fermented as it is going to get in about 6 weeks depending on temperature and the sugar content though I'm not certain as it is kind of a "what does it look/ taste like" thing for me. It is best if you can age it in wood for a while but really not necessary depending on the quality of the fresh cider.

Be sure to get unpasturized cider, you're going to have to ask for it but most places will sell it to you. Try to keep it a bit below room temperature and shield it from light (basement). Natural yeast will do their thing, you'll see some bubbling, etc. it will be a little sharp if you drink it right away but I like it just fine.


----------

